# Do you leave the TV on for your birdies when you leave the house?



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

Today, I tried to leave the TV on for them. I left on a channel that plays Opera, and has specials about music and NYC local people that tap-dance and dance, etc. But also has Opera ("Great Performances" and it is surprisingly addictive.) I decided to leave that on, instead of Law and Order. Maybe they will learn to sing Opera! I believe they only listen to each other now, I have debated playing my voice on repeat but I heard they do not learn that way in a group... 

Does anyone else leave the TV on for the family :albino pf::green plet::lovie 1::rainbow::ylw lovie:?

I should add: Leaving the TV on would be so they have some entertainment and pretty noise and stimulation, not to learn how to sing opera. I tried the R2D2 budgie video for a few days, they chirp a lot and get excited but they aren't learning the new sounds. They seem to like Alan AxP's budgie on YouTube but I'm not thinking they will learn to speak.. emulate sounds they like, maybe. One of them does a long whistle.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I leave either the radio or TV on for them all day, I only turn it off at bedtime.


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes I leave the TV/radio on for Vincey all the time, she loves it!


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I leave the radio on during the day. The radio is on a timer. I keep it low or the gang gets too loud.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I've a radio in my bird room that's on 24/7 on a lowish volume


----------



## Nyx (Nov 8, 2012)

I leave the tv on for my boys, until their night night time which is around 10 pm.


----------

